# Sir Chris Hoy



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

As if you needed another reason to admire this guy, check this out ... http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/london-olympics-coffee-secret-behind-1229940


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

what a star!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for linking to the article.

The cycling commentators have often referred to the athletes fondness of espresso.

Great to see them making it themselves too!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I found his weapons of choice, Rocket and Mazzer!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/224479509347446784


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I found his weapons of choice, Rocket and Mazzer!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/224479509347446784


...and HasBean?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think this dude has more chance of forwarding specialty coffee than Tesco !


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Totally agree - next time someone queries my coffee obsession I'm going to point them in the direction of Sir Chris' tweet. He took a mazzer and rocket to a hotel for God's sake! I would obviously do it too if I could get away with it


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

His comment about Pandoras box is spot on . Would love him to come on this forum and get involved in some coffee geekery


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

A future In My Mug candidate?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I found his weapons of choice, Rocket and Mazzer!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/224479509347446784


Awesome!! Has Steve L seen this?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Steve's commented I believe


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha Ha what a Olympic legend


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

That is a great piece of news! Now should I take my Duetto and Mazzer mini to the ice skating this week???


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Brilliant. Much more respect than I already had for him.


----------

